# ID plant please :)



## RedVulcan (Dec 7, 2010)

Bought this plant during Christmas sale at King Ed. but never figure out its name 
When I got it in Dec. the leaves were more rounded, tear drop shape.
but the new leaves that grew in the tank turns to more narrow, pointy shape.









Thanks for your help in advance 

PS: i will be posting this plant for trading/selling after i figure out its name.
If you want the plant please let me know


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks like stargrass (Heteranthera zosterifolia).


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks to be Ludwigia brevipes. JMHO.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## RedVulcan (Dec 7, 2010)

I thought it was star grass too! but after getting some real star grass they look very different!

after a quick comparison with search results from Google, It does resemble Ludwigia brevipes 

Thanks guys! what would i do without plant gurus like you


----------



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

It could also be ludwigia arcuata: *Conclusive differentiation of this species* between the very similar L. arcuata is *usually only possible in an emersed state*, wherein the stems of L. brevipes are glabrous (smooth) and those of L. arcuata are very slightly pubescent (hairy).

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=141
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...etails.php?id=91&category=genus&spec=Ludwigia

Ludwigia arcuta does not have to color red...it can take on the color in your picture....depending on lighting, nutrients, etc.


----------



## RedVulcan (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks for the further clarification AquaSox! 

The stems are glabrous, I think safe to call it Ludwigia brevipes


----------

